# Hello, I'm new here :)



## MaybeBaby22 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello

I just thought I'd say hello and introduce myself.

I'm Lea, I'm 26 and suffering from secondary infertility. I conceived my son naturally in 2007 and just before his 1st birthday we started trying again for another baby. It didn't take long for us to get pregnant but it wasn't long before we found out it was ectopic. I lost my baby and my fallopian tube. We have been trying for 12 months now with no luck. Since my surgery my cycles have been very irregular so I have recently been prescribed Clomid 50mg. However, I don't think the Clomid has worked as I am on cycle day 25 now and according to a recent blood test still haven't ovulated so my doctor said that they'll most probably increase the Clomid dose to 100mg next month.

Anyway, that's my story so far. It would be lovely to hear from anyone who is in the same situation as me or someone who has gotten pregnant with one fallopian tube and would like to share their story with me to give me some hope.

Good luck to all trying to conceive    We will get there in the end xxx


----------



## LeLaben (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi

I'm not in same situation as you but am on my first cycle of clomid too. Just wanted to wish you luck and hope their are other ladies on here who can help you out a bit more!


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi there

I have been on FF for about 8 months but on clomid too. Am in Czech Republic due to have iui on Saturday. I am on my second cycle of 50mg of clomid. First one i had to abandon as due to unforeseen circumstances I couldn't get to clinic on time so made sure I was in situ this time.

Wishing you lots of luck too.

F x


----------



## thunderbird21 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello im new too. I wish you all the best with your Clomid cycles. I am just back from my Gyn appointment and very surprisingly she has agreed to prescrible me Clomid too   I will be starting it next cycle.  

Also i am on day 34 and no period yet. At times I feel like i am going to take a period then the feeling goes away... very strange as my periods have always been every 26-32 days!  I have done 3 tests which have all came back negative! 
I told doc this and she took bloods for beta HCG... fingers crossed!


----------



## thunderbird21 (Mar 31, 2010)

Periods here! What a downer!


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Lea, 
Just wanted to say hello im not in exactly the same situation as u but similar, heres a little about my story.....
Hubby and I are 27 i have an 8 yr old from a previous relationship, we have been told we have "unexplained infertility" I have also been given clomid i am due to start my second round of clomid tomo, first round wasn't that great to b honest had few bad side effects!
I ovulate by myself so this is just a long shot really as we can't afford ivf privately!!
Gd luck on your journey feel free to pm me anytime, i would b lost without this site and don't know how i coped b4 it to be honest we have been TTC for over 3 yrs and only foud this site about a month a go by chance!!


xx


----------

